# Just bought my first BMW quick question



## Markhall58 (Aug 8, 2021)

Just bought my first BMW love it
2007 57. x3 m sport 2.0 diesel 
So been told timing chain is at back and can be major problem 
So could you tell me please what is the chain I can see through oil filler cap
Many thanks
Mark


----------

